# Tabby house..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2020)

Visited this old house last year after a tip off from a friend who lost his cat, he went looking for it and stumbled upon this old house. I have been a few old hoarders houses, but nothing quite like this one. It was a case of climbing over a mountain of stuff to move about. It has been abandoned quite a few years by the state of it. The occupants obviously liked a bit of camera work, as lots of old cameras dotted about. In the garden are some nice cars and bikes, including several old ladas.


----------



## Nick1964 (Mar 15, 2020)

wow what a place where is this located please would love to look around at it


----------



## ocelot397 (Mar 15, 2020)

Some of those could still be salvageable, the red one for sure; would be a big job though!


----------



## banshee (Mar 15, 2020)

a few good parts still on that 2 door mk2 cortina.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 15, 2020)

C176BNG was last taxed on 1 July 1998.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 15, 2020)

Amazing set of pictures Mikey...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 16, 2020)

A nice set of photos. A lot of retro items left behind. Apart from the cameras a nice Ricoh and the instamatics but I wonder if there's any life left in the Grandstand arcade game. The same for the projector. A nice find.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 16, 2020)

ocelot397 said:


> Some of those could still be salvageable, the red one for sure; would be a big job though!



The floor pan is completely rotted through, which is why it ended up in this ecological nightmare. Now there is no one to clear up the place sadly.


----------



## B7TMW (Mar 17, 2020)

Not much left of that fiat 131.


----------



## Nuka-Yena (Apr 7, 2020)

This place looks wonderful! What a treasure trove of a life left behind. Seeing those cars like that breaks my heart though; I love old motors and have a very soft spot indeed for Eastern European cars especially. 
If anyone could let me know the right place to start looking on a map to track this place down, I'd love to see how things are looking there now!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 8, 2020)

Nuka-Yena said:


> If anyone could let me know the right place to start looking on a map to track this place



There's a good clue sitting on the mantle piece!


----------



## Nuka-Yena (Apr 10, 2020)

Spotted. Thanks so much for the tip, time to get researching...


----------



## Nuka-Yena (Apr 10, 2020)

Okay - I think after much investigation I *might* have worked out roughly where the house might be, though I can't 100% pinpoint it yet. I guess when I'm able to, I'm just going to have to comb the general area and see if my sleuthing worked out.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 12, 2020)

Nuka-Yena said:


> Okay - I think after much investigation I *might* have worked out roughly where the house might be, though I can't 100% pinpoint it yet. I guess when I'm able to, I'm just going to have to comb the general area and see if my sleuthing worked out.



To help you along what you could do is go to the NLS website here https://maps.nls.uk/ and click on "Side by Side". This will give you an old map on the left of your screen and a Google map on the right. Then, what you can do is to zoom in to see what was in that area on the left and view what is there now with the map on the right. I use it to find old railway lines and disused stations. The old map on the left you can pull down a menu to choose what year of old map you want to view.


----------



## bleekax (Apr 25, 2020)

Been driving around for ages looking for this one with absolutely no luck


----------



## smiler (Apr 29, 2020)

Now I wouldn't mind being locked down if I had all this to nose around, Stay Safe everyone.Have


----------



## mookster (May 1, 2020)

bleekax said:


> Been driving around for ages looking for this one with absolutely no luck



You will never find it just by randomly driving around, for one you can't see it from the road. It's not even visible on the google maps aerial view because it's so overgrown.


----------



## Potter (May 3, 2020)

Wow, so much cool old stuff


----------



## EllieTheExplorer (Jun 6, 2020)

This looks so cool! I know Norfolk well, now starting to research where it could be!


----------

